# OAA Field Championships in Peterborough



## Grey Eagle

Only a few weeks away, who is planning on attending?

I'm really hoping that we can get another strong turnout like last year at YCB, would be cool to see  I know the Running Bear shoot is on that same weekend, but it would be nice to see some of the regular 3D'rs who will not be attending that shoot, attend the Fields.

Who's going?

Who can we convince to try Field for the first time, or the first time in a long time :becky:


----------



## hoody123

Jo and I`ll be there!


----------



## Elitegirl

*Paper targets?*



hoody123 said:


> Jo and I`ll be there!


This will be my first non-3D tournament since High School...yikes!


----------



## Green Archer22

*Oaa Field*

Count me and Miss Pink in for that for sure.:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## daryl niekamp

*Fields!*

Can hardly wait.
By the way Dennis,
this time we will make sure we have all the arrows in Quiver:wink:


----------



## Grey Eagle

daryl niekamp said:


> Can hardly wait.
> By the way Dennis,
> this time we will make sure we have all the arrows in Quiver:wink:


:embarres::brick::doh: :becky:


----------



## Moparmatty

Count me in for one for sure. Perhaps two or three.


----------



## lastcall21

I am flying all the way back from Vancouver (on the Friday red eye) to get there Saturday morning, and of course after driving from Toronto at 6:30am. And as long as my bow doesn't get lost with the rest of the luggage.


----------



## pintojk

I'm there :thumb:


----------



## dutchy

should be fun!!!


----------



## Grey Eagle

*Ttt*

Looks like 10 or 11 from here so far.

I know there must be more  Last year there was a total of 50 attendees, I'm sure we can do better :wink:

It's only a month away, post up folks. Or are ya scared :zip:


----------



## fingerzzz

*Looking forward to it...*

See you all in August...


How bad are the bugs in August?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## hknight

*Dates*

What are the dates?


----------



## postman99

*what the?*

just getting back into shooting. someone refresh my memory, what exactly is a field shoot? I am just a 3D shooter from way back.


----------



## araz2114

Refreshing memory..... Field (or hunter field) is actually shot mainly in the bush.... not the field as it implies  There are a total of 14 targets shot 2 times or 28 total. The distances are from 80 yards to 20 feet. Don't get too concerned about the "big 80" The target is huge and you only shoot 2 arrows at it. The rest (mainly) of the targets are 15 yards to 65 yards. They are all marked yardage.... actually measured... not rangefound..... (there goes that excuse). You shoot 4 arrows at each station. 28 x 4 = 112 arrows total for the day. Not as bad as it sounds... We usually shoot 2 people at the stake... sometimes all 4 in the group shoot at the same time. This makes the shoot go a lot faster than any 3-d shoot!!!!! This is my favourite archery. You just shoot and don't worry about the yardages. If you "use to" shoot a lot of 3-d your distances may be off so this is a great shoot for you. The "bunnies" are a bit tricky as they are shot at 35, 30, 25 and 20 FEET!!! It is good to find out where your bow shoots that close as the targets are small. To see what the targets look like check out http://www.mapleleafpress.com/nfaa.htm The black ones with the white centres are "Hunter" targets and the white, black, white ones are "Field" targets.

If you have any more questions please just ask.


----------



## ontario moose

*I'm in..*

I'll be in with Fingerzzz.. 

araz you staying with the Wheeler's?

hey..we should get together and shoot..

G


----------



## Moparmatty

I think they're all skeerd Dennis.


----------



## Foghorn

Moparmatty said:


> I think they're all skeerd Dennis.


No FEAR here!!!!


----------



## ontario moose

*I'm scared..*



Foghorn said:


> No FEAR here!!!!



if Coptor Doctor shows up and helps me sight in and makes me hit that piece of steel again.. this incident did happen in Petersbeerough you know.. I've never heard the end of it.. there could be steel all over the place at the field range.. I only have 3 good arrows.. 2 of one kind and 2 of another.. no that's 4.. anyway.. see I'm scared now and can't count.. :tomato:

Gillles.. aka man of steel!


----------



## araz2114

Looks like Weilers is where I am staying. Connie may come also.... we will see. 
I would love to do some shooting soon. We are away this weekend until about wednesday. Maybe later next week.


----------



## C Broad Arrow

Does anyone have a link for more information?


----------



## Grey Eagle

Here is link to the OAA website that lists the outdoor tournaments for the year. The Field Championships are on Aug 9/10

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_tournaments&task=o&Itemid=152

Here is the link to rules to Field archery in Ontario.

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_view&gid=34&Itemid=125

If you haven't played before it really is a fun game.


----------



## Grey Eagle

*Here is the list so far...........*

Those that have indicated they are attending, and a few more that I know are 

Grey Eagle
Hoody 123
Elitegirl
Green Archer22
Miss Pink
Daryl Niekamp
MoparMatty
lastcall21
PintoJK
Dutchy
fingerzzz
araz2114
ontario moose
foghorn
Kim Weiler
Mike Weiler
Sean McKenty
FiFi


Add your name if you plan on playing.


----------



## Moparmatty

:thumb:


----------



## hoody123

postman99 said:


> just getting back into shooting. someone refresh my memory, what exactly is a field shoot? I am just a 3D shooter from way back.


Come on out Jason, it's definitely a lot of fun, even if it is at PF&G . Jo will be there too, and it's the first time she's shot field since highschool!


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Man I wish this shoot didn't conflict with the Running Bear or else I would go to give field a try, it sounds like a lot of fun! I've been going to R/B for the last couple of years now and always look forward to it.

Any persueding arguements to get a foam flea to try field that weekend?


----------



## Crashman

C'mon Nuge, let the rest of the boys go to North Bay and you and me go to Peterborough! That is if I can get my bow rebuilt after the 3D champs in Picton. I took a HARD fall and bounced the black beast around a bit and couldn't hit nothing after that! :sad:

I think if I can get the ol' pully bow back together in time I will give it a try!


----------



## Moparmatty

An arguement would be that you get to shoot 3-4 times as many arrows in less time than a round of 3D. Then you get to do it all over again the next day. More bang for your buck.

After shooting my first rounds of field two weekends ago, I find Field much more mentally gratifying and more fun than 3D shooting.


Plus you get to spend the weekend with us! :becky:


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Oh Peter, you got Mikey Syndrome on the weekend did ya?

It does sound like fun, Tinker and I are planning on making the trek to N/B. Not sure if he'd be up for a change in plans or not


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Decision decisions

Is there camping available?


----------



## hoody123

Well, there's plenty of room at the club certainly, but I'm not sure if provisions have been made for that to happen. Your best bet would be to give Tim or Bill a call at Saugeen Shafts and ask them... (705)749-1533 http://www.saugeenshafts.com/


----------



## GWN_Nuge

hoody123 said:


> Well, there's plenty of room at the club certainly, but I'm not sure if provisions have been made for that to happen. Your best bet would be to give Tim or Bill a call at Saugeen Shafts and ask them... (705)749-1533 http://www.saugeenshafts.com/


Will do, thanks!


----------



## postman99

well hoody you talked me into it.but i may need a little help finding my arrows when the day is done! Count me in, I'll be there.


----------



## ontario moose

*Bowhunter Limited and Unlimited Records up for grabs this year!*

I beleive that (unless they grandfathered the existing ones) that the Bowhunter limited and Bowhunter Unlimited OAA field records are up for grabs this year. A rule change allowed for a single movable pin instead a max 5 pins.

come on all you 3-d experts and guru's out there.. come out and give it a try..

Gilles

Can somebody confirm this..


----------



## Grey Eagle

GWN_Nuge said:


> Man I wish this shoot didn't conflict with the Running Bear or else I would go to give field a try, it sounds like a lot of fun! I've been going to R/B for the last couple of years now and always look forward to it.
> 
> Any persueding arguements to get a foam flea to try field that weekend?


The Running Bear shoot is a great event also, and it is too bad that the two shoots conflict each other................. but, Peterborough is waaaaaay closer for you, lot less gas spent, and you get to expand your archery adventures by trying something new 



Crashman said:


> C'mon Nuge, let the rest of the boys go to North Bay and you and me go to Peterborough! That is if I can get my bow rebuilt after the 3D champs in Picton. I took a HARD fall and bounced the black beast around a bit and couldn't hit nothing after that! :sad:
> 
> I think if I can get the ol' pully bow back together in time I will give it a try!


Peter, you must have a dozen of those APA's around........ you can cobble one together 




postman99 said:


> well hoody you talked me into it.but i may need a little help finding my arrows when the day is done! Count me in, I'll be there.


Excellent!!!! And with the target butts usually being 4' x 4', it's pretty tough to miss the entire butt :wink: though not impossible :embara:

Come on, where is the rest of the Peterborough gang.... what about Timmer, and Big F..........


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Grey Eagle said:


> The Running Bear shoot is a great event also, and it is too bad that the two shoots conflict each other................. but, Peterborough is waaaaaay closer for you, lot less gas spent, and you get to expand your archery adventures by trying something new
> 
> 
> 
> Peter, you must have a dozen of those APA's around........ you can cobble one together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!!!! And with the target butts usually being 4' x 4', it's pretty tough to miss the entire butt :wink: though not impossible :embara:
> 
> Come on, where is the rest of the Peterborough gang.... what about Timmer, and Big F..........


You're right on the money with the less fuel arguement! I've been thinking about giving a field event a try, it does sound like a lot of fun. Do you know offhand if we have to pre-register? Do you need to be an OAA member to attend the shoot?

Thanks,


----------



## Moparmatty

What is the shoot format for the weekend? 14 Field/14 Hunter rounds both days? Or a 28 Field one day and a 28 Hunter the next?

And don't let the long yardages scare you newbies. Depending on the format you'll either shoot 1 or 2 80 yard shots per day/weekend and 1 or 2 70 yard shots per day/weekend. Everything else is from 65 yards on in all the way up to 20 feet on the bunnies.

Come on out and have some fun. :thumb:


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Moparmatty said:


> What is the shoot format for the weekend? 14 Field/14 Hunter rounds both days? Or a 28 Field one day and a 28 Hunter the next?
> 
> And don't let the long yardages scare you newbies. Depending on the format you'll either shoot 1 or 2 80 yard shots per day/weekend and 1 or 2 70 yard shots per day/weekend. Everything else is from 65 yards on in all the way up to 20 feet on the bunnies.
> 
> Come on out and have some fun. :thumb:


No worries about the longer yardages, sounds like a hoot!


----------



## Grey Eagle

GWN_Nuge said:


> You're right on the money with the less fuel arguement! I've been thinking about giving a field event a try, it does sound like a lot of fun. Do you know offhand if we have to pre-register? Do you need to be an OAA member to attend the shoot?
> 
> Thanks,


Pre-registration is appreciated, but not mandatory (this year) Though there is a $10.00 diff in registering on the day of the event.

And yes, if you wish to shoot the championship, you will need to be a member of the OAA. Which is a good thing 

It really is a relaxed style shoot, I haven't heard of any foam flea who has tried that has not liked it. 

Mopar........ I would believe that it will be all Field one day, and Hunter the second day.

Cheers


----------



## Moparmatty

GWN_Nuge said:


> No worries about the longer yardages, sounds like a hoot!


Good. Some people get hung up and the long yardages. Just wanted to point it out for some others that may be thinking of going but are scared by the long shots.


----------



## Moparmatty

Grey Eagle said:


> Pre-registration is appreciated, but not mandatory (this year) Though there is a $10.00 diff in registering on the day of the event.
> 
> And yes, if you wish to shoot the championship, you will need to be a member of the OAA. Which is a good thing
> 
> It really is a relaxed style shoot, I haven't heard of any foam flea who has tried that has not liked it.
> 
> Mopar........ I would believe that it will be all Field one day, and Hunter the second day.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Dennis


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Moparmatty said:


> Good. Some people get hung up and the long yardages. Just wanted to point it out for some others that may be thinking of going but are scared by the long shots.


Yup, don't really know what the big deal is.. especially if the target butt is large. Although I guess when I look back to when I started shooting (and others as well I would imagine) forty yards seemed like a stretch. Once a person starts stepping out they generally find that it's not so bad after all.


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Grey Eagle said:


> Pre-registration is appreciated, but not mandatory (this year) Though there is a $10.00 diff in registering on the day of the event.
> 
> And yes, if you wish to shoot the championship, you will need to be a member of the OAA. Which is a good thing
> 
> It really is a relaxed style shoot, I haven't heard of any foam flea who has tried that has not liked it.
> 
> Mopar........ I would believe that it will be all Field one day, and Hunter the second day.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the information Dennis and everyone else. I'll have to apply some "friendly persuasion" tactics to a buddy of mine that's planning on shooting with me that weekend... might have to head west on number 7 at Kaladar instead of due north to 17


----------



## H.M. Murdock

Grey Eagle said:


> Those that have indicated they are attending, and a few more that I know are
> 
> Grey Eagle
> Hoody 123
> Elitegirl
> Green Archer22
> Miss Pink
> Daryl Niekamp
> MoparMatty
> lastcall21
> PintoJK
> Dutchy
> fingerzzz
> araz2114
> ontario moose
> foghorn
> Kim Weiler
> Mike Weiler
> Sean McKenty
> FiFi
> 
> 
> Add your name if you plan on playing.



Umm, You seem to have left little old me and the rest of my FART team off the list


----------



## huntindaddy

Hey Dennis I might be able to shoot this one. Just getting done my physio from that truck accident last Dec. If I cant shoot I will be there anyhow. If anyone needs a place to set a trailer my house is about 10 minutes away and yes there is a timmies down the street. Mark


----------



## FiFi

Grey Eagle said:


> Come on, where is the rest of the Peterborough gang.... what about Timmer, and Big F..........



Big F just got back from Venuzuela (yesterday I think), give him a chance to catch his breath, but I'm sure he'll be there.


----------



## Grey Eagle

H.M. Murdock said:


> Umm, You seem to have left little old me and the rest of my FART team off the list


Ain't nothing little about you Matty :tongue: post up your sorry arse team 



huntindaddy said:


> Hey Dennis I might be able to shoot this one. Just getting done my physio from that truck accident last Dec. If I cant shoot I will be there anyhow. If anyone needs a place to set a trailer my house is about 10 minutes away and yes there is a timmies down the street. Mark


Mark, as always, it will be good to see you, glad to hear you are well on the mend. No excuses now 



FiFi said:


> Big F just got back from Venuzuela (yesterday I think), give him a chance to catch his breath, but I'm sure he'll be there.


He's young, he can tolerate it  Can we get his ole man to come out too :noidea:


----------



## H.M. Murdock

Grey Eagle said:


> Ain't nothing little about you Matty :tongue: post up your sorry arse team
> 
> 
> 
> Mark, as always, it will be good to see you, glad to hear you are well on the mend. No excuses now
> 
> 
> 
> He's young, he can tolerate it  Can we get his ole man to come out too :noidea:


Well

The grey has finally started to affect your memory

Here is the winning FART team 

Mathew 
Rob (aka cath8r aka Kitty litter)
Andrew Fagan
Ted Fagan


----------



## Crashman

Dennis, it isn't the APA I'm worried about. My sight took a beating and needs to be returned for service, I don't think that Tru Ball will have it back in less than 3 weeks!:sad: I will have to cobble up a replacement or something, got any spares??:wink:


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Crashman said:


> Dennis, it isn't the APA I'm worried about. My sight took a beating and needs to be returned for service, I don't think that Tru Ball will have it back in less than 3 weeks!:sad: I will have to cobble up a replacement or something, got any spares??:wink:


Man that's too bad. Not sure but Bri might still have that old Tox kicking around collecting dust. Should give him a call and find out.


----------



## Grey Eagle

Crashman said:


> Dennis, it isn't the APA I'm worried about. My sight took a beating and needs to be returned for service, I don't think that Tru Ball will have it back in less than 3 weeks!:sad: I will have to cobble up a replacement or something, got any spares??:wink:


Yup I do........... Got a CJ and an Omega sitting in the spare parts bin. Be glad to send one out to you.


----------



## Grey Eagle

Grey Eagle
Hoody 123
Elitegirl
Green Archer22
Miss Pink
Daryl Niekamp
MoparMatty
lastcall21
PintoJK
Dutchy
fingerzzz
araz2114
ontario moose
foghorn
Kim Weiler
Mike Weiler
Sean McKenty
FiFi
GWN Nuge ??
Crashman ??
Postman99
Big F
Ted F


----------



## Crashman

Grey Eagle said:


> Yup I do........... Got a CJ and an Omega sitting in the spare parts bin. Be glad to send one out to you.


Wow! Thanks Dennis, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Crashman

Well Nuge, it seems I have a sight now so I have to go!  Now we just gotta work on Tinker and the rest of the gang!


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Crashman said:


> Well Nuge, it seems I have a sight now so I have to go!  Now we just gotta work on Tinker and the rest of the gang!


Yup, I guess we're shooting at Andy's tonight. Feel like coming over to help persuade the Tinkster and Andy-Capp? I would imagine ol' Roy and a couple of the Picton gang would be heading up too.


----------



## ontario moose

*you only need 1 pin*



Crashman said:


> Dennis, it isn't the APA I'm worried about. My sight took a beating and needs to be returned for service, I don't think that Tru Ball will have it back in less than 3 weeks!:sad: I will have to cobble up a replacement or something, got any spares??:wink:


Crashman.. you only need one pin if you are shooting Bowhunter Unlimited.. you can move your sight every station..

Gilles


----------



## H.M. Murdock

Grey Eagle said:


> Grey Eagle
> Hoody 123
> Elitegirl
> Green Archer22
> Miss Pink
> Daryl Niekamp
> MoparMatty
> lastcall21
> PintoJK
> Dutchy
> fingerzzz
> araz2114
> ontario moose
> foghorn
> Kim Weiler
> Mike Weiler
> Sean McKenty
> FiFi
> GWN Nuge ??
> Crashman ??
> Postman99
> Big F
> Ted F


Still Forgot Rob and my self 

Did you miss one of your pills this morning? :wink:


----------



## Grey Eagle

*You forget how to type your name.......*

:tongue:

Grey Eagle
Hoody 123
Elitegirl
Green Archer22
Miss Pink
Daryl Niekamp
MoparMatty
lastcall21
PintoJK
Dutchy
fingerzzz
araz2114
ontario moose
foghorn
Kim Weiler
Mike Weiler
Sean McKenty
FiFi
GWN Nuge ??
Crashman ??
Postman99
Big F
Ted F
H.M. Murhoch
Cath8r

next?


----------



## Stash

Me...:darkbeer:


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre

grey eagle said:


> :tongue:
> 
> Grey eagle
> hoody 123
> elitegirl
> green archer22
> miss pink
> daryl niekamp
> moparmatty
> lastcall21
> pintojk
> dutchy
> fingerzzz
> araz2114
> ontario moose
> foghorn
> kim weiler
> mike weiler
> sean mckenty
> fifi
> gwn nuge ??
> Crashman ??
> Postman99
> big f
> ted f
> h.m. Murhoch
> cath8r
> 
> next?


 me


----------



## Grey Eagle

Grey Eagle
Hoody 123
Elitegirl
Green Archer22
Miss Pink
Daryl Niekamp
MoparMatty
lastcall21
PintoJK
Dutchy
fingerzzz
araz2114
ontario moose
foghorn
Kim Weiler
Mike Weiler
Sean McKenty
FiFi
GWN Nuge ??
Crashman ??
Postman99
Big F
Ted F
H.M. Murhoch
Cath8r
Stash
Princess Wiz

Next..............come on, must be a few more 3D'rs up for a new challenge


----------



## lastcall21

I need directions from Wellington St. to the club...


----------



## Crashman

Okay, I guess I'm going! Anyone know a reasonable hotel close by? I think cody12 is coming too, maybe Nuge, Tinker, and Andycapp. Should be a great time! :darkbeer:


----------



## Guest

Crashman said:


> Okay, I guess I'm going! Anyone know a reasonable hotel close by? I think cody12 is coming too, maybe Nuge, Tinker, and Andycapp. Should be a great time! :darkbeer:


Call Bill Embury or Timmers at Saugeen Shafts, they should be able to direct you to a decent hotel.


----------



## Elitegirl

Sean McKenty said:


> Call Bill Embury or Timmers at Saugeen Shafts, they should be able to direct you to a decent hotel.


Sean, I'm so impressed with all of the credentials listed under your name...however I think you've left one out.

You need to add this one:
*Guardian to small, cute, furry kitties* :tongue:


----------



## hoody123

Elitegirl said:


> Sean, I'm so impressed with all of the credentials listed under your name...however I think you've left one out.
> 
> You need to add this one:
> *Guardian to small, cute, furry kitties* :tongue:


What about *Keeper of the Secret Sweater*?


----------



## pintojk

isn't Hutnicks coming


----------



## Hutnicks

pintojk said:


> isn't Hutnicks coming


Have your exhaust checked, soon:wink:


----------



## Moparmatty

Has anyone confirmed any on-site camping yet?


----------



## fingerzzz

*Binos...*

Is there any special rules for binos at the OAA Field?
I do not seem to see any rules in the rulebook...
i.e. power or IS capability (electronic)

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## araz2114

Andrew... any binos or scope is allowed.


----------



## Guest

*Bug Spray*

Just had an update on the course at Ptbo, and bug spray has been highly recommended, along with rain gear just in case.


----------



## pintojk

Sean McKenty said:


> Just had an update on the course at Ptbo, and bug spray has been highly recommended, along with rain gear just in case.


thanks Sean ..... the weatherman says it's supposed to be sunny and 24C for both Saturday and Sunday :thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty

Sean McKenty said:


> Just had an update on the course at Ptbo, and bug spray has been highly recommended, along with rain gear just in case.



Why for are you talking of rain?  

LOL!


----------



## Hutnicks

Moparmatty said:


> Why for are you talking of rain?
> 
> LOL!


Cause it's too early for snow, silly.:wink:


----------



## pintojk

the forecast 

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/caon0536


----------



## Moparmatty

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-121_metric_e.html


----------



## ont.deerhunter

*car pool*

Anyone heading out friday night that would be interested in a car pool? I am leaving from spencerville after work. Spencerville is east of brockville just south of kemptville. Anyone intersted or has an extra seat give me a call at 613 658 5151. Also which hotel is everyone staying at? I will need some help on the course as i have never shot a field course before?Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Crashman

Well there has been too many weather related delays at work and we have to work through the weekend so I can not make it to the shoot this weekend. Good luck to everybody and I hope you have a great time!


----------



## araz2114

Deerhunter dude, I don't have a seat to the shoot... sorry. Don't worry about the shoot... they will put you with experienced shooters and you will learn quickly. A couple of important things to remember. There are close targets that are very small... they are 35, 30, 25, 20 FEET!!! Not yards. Make sure you practice these (all distances... you might be surprised) also there 2 shots at 80yards and about 4 at 70.... that is it for long distance.

See you there...just look for a short fat guy with a blue Martin Firecat and Canada flag arrows....

Chris


----------



## ont.deerhunter

*hotel??*

Where is everybody staying? What hotels are close to the shoot?


----------



## DODGE-3D

Just shoot them in the middle Pauly.Distance is nothing.


----------



## hoody123

I'm staying at my parents place  They live in the area. I can't really think what Hotel would be the best (or reasonable). Try calling [email protected] and asking what he'd suggest. 1(888) 820 2098


----------



## pintojk

Best Westerns pretty booked up ..... they're bout 5 minutes from Saugeen.


----------



## hoody123

Here's a link to motels/hotels in Peterborough. If you found a place on the East end you'd be good. Anything on Lansdowne East or in the vicinity should be decent (location wise, can't attest to prices or quality)

http://www.peterboroughhotels.worldweb.com/index.htm


----------



## ZarkSniper

*Last time at the targets....*

Last time there, we stayed at a very nice camp ground run by a beautiful, former Nazi Gestapo couple...if you're up for that.:wink:


----------



## ont.deerhunter

*Room booked*

Just booked in to the Otanabee Best Western. Thanks for the help. Anyone needing a ride I will be heading up the 401 around 6.30 pm.I have a four door pickup so I have lots of room. I am also the only one in the room if someone wants a place to stay. See you all there! Give me a call I f you need a ride 613 658 5151 Paul


----------



## Moparmatty

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-121_metric_e.html


----------



## Moparmatty

Sent you a pm Paul.


----------



## Grey Eagle

Moparmatty said:


> http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/on-121_metric_e.html


Hmmmmm.........

Lets see..... I drop the wife and kids off at the airport this evening, the dogs off at the kennel this afternoon. Empty house, to myself, Olympics on the tube.............. shooting in the rain for two days with a bunch of other goobers........ 


















........... See ya'll in Pboro tomorrow :wink:


----------



## CaptainT

ZarkSniper said:


> Last time there, we stayed at a very nice camp ground run by a beautiful, former Nazi Gestapo couple...if you're up for that.:wink:


Yeah...but wasn't that fun??


----------



## ZarkSniper

CaptainT said:


> Yeah...but wasn't that fun??


Yeah...as much fun as one can have at a concentration camp...:wink:


----------



## hoody123

Grey Eagle said:


> Hmmmmm.........
> 
> Lets see..... I drop the wife and kids off at the airport this evening, the dogs off at the kennel this afternoon. Empty house, to myself, Olympics on the tube.............. shooting in the rain for two days with a bunch of other goobers........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........... See ya'll in Pboro tomorrow :wink:


Hope the drugs are working for ya buddy  Good shootin' with ya "Second day buddy"


----------



## Moparmatty

Had a great time this weekend. Even when the skies really opened up yesterday morning.  Shot two personal bests. 529 on Saturday and 530 with a miss on Sunday. 

It was a pleasure to meet and shoot with a bunch of new people. I look forward to it again.

A big thanks to the two snipers that robinhooded two of my arrows in practice. 

And a great big thanks to Tim Watts for all the hard work *HE* did in getting the shoot ready and preparing the course. You did good with what you had to work with. :thumb:

Oh!, and Gilles, my Grandma was the one flying the UFO in Roswell, back in the fifties, but had nothing to do with the crash.


----------



## pintojk

Moparmatty said:


> A big thanks to the two snipers that robinhooded two of my arrows in practice.
> 
> And a great big thanks to Tim Watts for all the hard work *HE* did in getting the shoot ready and preparing the course. You did good with what you had to work with. :thumb:



hey at least we didn't break Stashs camera :lol:

it was a great shoot, luckily our group dodged the downpour on Sunday  

had a blast shooting with some old and new friends :thumb: and for the newbies that came out and shot, we hope you had a great time and look forward to seeing you all next year


----------



## ontario moose

*great shoot!*

Thanks Tim and Meg, you put in a pile of hard work!

Mopar.. it was a great day , could have done without the rain.. sorry for that arrow.. 

it was a pressure cooking in the late afternoon when there was a 1 point spread for the lead.

Gilles


----------



## ont.deerhunter

*Great shoot!!!*

Thanks to all for helping me out this weekend! I had a great time and am looking forward to shooting field again! It was real nice putting faces to all the people here on AT. Paul


----------



## Moparmatty

pintojk said:


> hey at least we didn't break Stashs camera :lol:


I forgot all about that! LMMFAO! He sure wasn't expecting the hit. :becky:


----------



## Moparmatty

ontario moose said:


> Thanks Tim and Meg, you put in a pile of hard work!
> 
> Mopar.. it was a great day , could have done without the rain.. sorry for that arrow..
> 
> it was a pressure cooking in the late afternoon when there was a 1 point spread for the lead.
> 
> Gilles


Opps! I forgot Meg. Sorry Meg, I didn't mean to leave you out of my post.

No problem on the arrow Gilles. I'll try and return the favour some day. :wink:


----------



## Grey Eagle

hoody123 said:


> Hope the drugs are working for ya buddy  Good shootin' with ya "Second day buddy"


Yup, they sure eased the pain  Arm is still swollen today. One of these days I'll realize I'm 44 not 24 :wink:

As always Hoody, had a great time shooting with you my friend :becky: Was really happy to see you pick up your game so much on Sunday.

Awesome weekend, despite the weather. As with everyone else, I want to thank Kim and Mike for opening up their home to us, what a great time and wonderful meal :thumb:

Had great groups to shoot with, both days, lots of laughs and support.............. though I'll never be able to look at a Loon the same way again :zip:

Cheers


----------



## dutchy

thanks to tim and meg for all their hard work, and saugeen shafts and peterborugh for putting the event on!!!

and a special thanks to mike and kim for all their hospitality, i had an awesome time!!!


----------



## Stash

Some pics, more later...


----------



## Stash

More...


----------



## Stash

And...


----------



## pintojk

great pic's Stash :thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty

Glad to see the camera still works. :thumb:


----------



## hoody123

Thanks for the pics Stan.


----------



## daryl niekamp

*loons....*



Grey Eagle said:


> Yup, they sure eased the pain  Arm is still swollen today. One of these days I'll realize I'm 44 not 24 :wink:
> 
> As always Hoody, had a great time shooting with you my friend :becky: Was really happy to see you pick up your game so much on Sunday.
> 
> Awesome weekend, despite the weather. As with everyone else, I want to thank Kim and Mike for opening up their home to us, what a great time and wonderful meal :thumb:
> 
> Had great groups to shoot with, both days, lots of laughs and support.............. though I'll never be able to look at a Loon the same way again :zip:
> 
> Cheers


Loons Dennis, I never heard any loons!!!
Come to think of it I never heard any ducks either...


----------



## XTRMN8R

Thanks to Tim and all the folks that helped put on a great shoot. This was the first time I have shot an OAA Field round and I have to thank all the guys I shot with (Foghorn, Big F,Moose, Dutchy etc.) for helping me along with the rules. It was a pleasure shooting with all you guys.
Now that I know how this Field thing works I might try it again some time. Like in 12 months or so...:wink:


----------



## hoody123

daryl niekamp said:


> Loons Dennis, I never heard any loons!!!
> Come to think of it I never heard any ducks either...


I seem to recall hearing both loons and quite a few ducks! The loons were funnier, but the ducks were far more common!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Was a pleasure shooting with you Daryl!


----------



## CaptainT

Preliminary results are up

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_results&id=271


----------



## hoody123

Thanks Captain... I'll just look at the second column scores though.


----------



## Moparmatty

Good shooting everyone!

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## dutchy

good shooting everyone but im interested to know now that all the results have been posted how did the fart thing finish? which team won?


----------

